# Tragic



## Vince_UK (Oct 27, 2017)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...se-killed-former-Coronation-Street-actor.html


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 27, 2017)

Nevererdovim, but then I don’t watch soaps. Never have, never will. Nonetheless, condolences to his family, and RIP.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 27, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Nevererdovim, but then I don’t watch soaps. Never have, never will. Nonetheless, condolences to his family, and RIP.


This isn't about wether you watch soaps or not. This is about a man who died after supposedly an insulin overdose. I don't watch them either but it is still tragic.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 27, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> This isn't about wether you watch soaps or not. This is about a man who died after supposedly an insulin overdose. I don't watch them either but it is still tragic.


Sad Vince. There was a T2 on this forum years ago who said it was not a life threatening illness (diabetes) . ?


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 27, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Sad Vince. There was a T2 on this forum years ago who said it was not a life threatening illness (diabetes) . ?


Hobie, since my diagnosis I have considered diabetes an absolute life threatening condition. I was told by the nurse it was "a chronic progressive condition" and those few words shook me to my very core.  I watch some people on tthis forum who I can only admire because of their strength and fortitude every single day. That has spurred me to wake myself up and get a hold of myself health wise and do something positive. No way am I going to allow myself to drift into oblivion, ill-health and worse because I didn't listen. I am 67, have a very good life and love life, I intend to be around a long time yet and I told my Son to get he eyes of his inheritance just yet. Diabetic people live with the Sword of Damocles constantly hanging over their heads. That is one lesson I have learned.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2017)

Very sad, I vaguely remember his face  I came very close once - injected for my evening meal and woke up a while later (probably about an hour later because the potatoes in the pan had boiled dry and burnt to the pan ) in a complete mess. Sweat was pouring off me and I went to the kitchen where I lay down on the cold lino to try and cool down. Eventually, I realised I had to do something and struggled to my feet to get my jelly babies (I have them in every room). Eventually recovered. I suspect it was my liver that saved me by eventually kicking in, but it could have turned out different


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 27, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Very sad, I vaguely remember his face  I came very close once - injected for my evening meal and woke up a while later (probably about an hour later because the potatoes in the pan had boiled dry and burnt to the pan ) in a complete mess. Sweat was pouring off me and I went to the kitchen where I lay down on the cold lino to try and cool down. Eventually, I realised I had to do something and struggled to my feet to get my jelly babies (I have them in every room). Eventually recovered. I suspect it was my liver that saved me by eventually kicking in, but it could have turned out different


That is what I mean N by people with diabetics silently fighting on a daily basis. That takes inner strength


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 27, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Very sad, I vaguely remember his face  I came very close once - injected for my evening meal and woke up a while later (probably about an hour later because the potatoes in the pan had boiled dry and burnt to the pan ) in a complete mess. Sweat was pouring off me and I went to the kitchen where I lay down on the cold lino to try and cool down. Eventually, I realised I had to do something and struggled to my feet to get my jelly babies (I have them in every room). Eventually recovered. I suspect it was my liver that saved me by eventually kicking in, but it could have turned out different



Yup, Northie, it’s easily done. Don’t fancy spending half an eternity arguing with St Peter that it was accidental. Any dose of insulin that happens to cause your demise is an overdose, after all.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 27, 2017)

As a type 2 not on meds, I don’t view diabetes as an ‘immediate threat to life’ but would if I needed insulin and other meds that can kill if badly calculated. 
However, it can be slowly killing us if badly regulated and that’s the kicker for me!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 27, 2017)

Very sad to hear that 

It's a timely reminder that insulin can be dangerous and timings of injecting are important. I once injected too early and had a hypo as I started eating and had to abandon my meal in favour of the jelly babies, much to the bewilderment of my children "mums eating sweets before she's finished her dinner! That's not fair!"


----------



## Amigo (Oct 27, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


>



Ralph, my mum developed diabetes in probably her late 50’s. Back then the GP didn’t tell her a thing and she knew nothing about it. She’s had a heart attack in her 60’s but never had another one. I’ve never known her eat ‘low carb’ or overly concern herself because frankly she just wasn’t told about these things and wasn’t given the means to test. She was diet only controlled for years, now takes a couple of Metformin and her last Hba1c was 47. 

She’s now 88 and whilst she did lose some of her sight to macular degeneration, she had completely clear Retinal Screening every year and they say the sight issues were not related to diabeties. They attributed that more to smoking.

Truth is some people go their entire life and never give their type 2 diabetes a thought. I certainly wouldn’t advise it and I’m not following that path but it happens!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 27, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Very sad to hear that
> 
> It's a timely reminder that insulin can be dangerous and timings of injecting are important. I once injected too early and had a hypo as I started eating and had to abandon my meal in favour of the jelly babies, much to the bewilderment of my children "mums eating sweets before she's finished her dinner! That's not fair!"


I have got that tee shirt Lucy. Injecting to early . I used to inject at leased 30 mins before but now on a pump its better. Don't now till meal is in front of me & judge the right carbs. Its far to easy to get it wrong


----------



## Ditto (Oct 28, 2017)

That is scary, I didn't know that could happen.  RIP that man. 

I'm more worried about what happens if you stop taking insulin, my sister has just stopped and is eating stupidly, ie chippy, spanish, cakes etc.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 29, 2017)

You know the answer to that Ditto !  A slow lingering agonising death as each of her organs shuts down.

She needs help, not criticism ......

Have to say, for them to say so quickly and so definitely 'insulin overdose' sounds like it may not have been accidental .....


----------



## Ljc (Oct 29, 2017)

So Tragic.

I once injected 3 times Thea amount of  Novorapid than what I needed, luckily I realised what I’d done , boy was I scared though.
I’ve also injected  got distracted and forgotten to eat.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 29, 2017)

I remember the time I filled myself with humalog, giving myself the dose that should have been Lantus. Took a few jam  butties to salvage that one.


----------



## grainger (Oct 29, 2017)

I’ve taken rapid instead of background before - Ops... many bags of haribo and orange juice later I decided I could go to bed but checked every 2 hours.
Easy to think if I hadn’t realised I may never have woken up.

This is tragic and heart goes out to the family


----------



## Ditto (Oct 29, 2017)

trophywench said:


> You know the answer to that Ditto...slow lingering agonising death as each of her organs shuts down. She needs help, not criticism ....


 I'm phoning the docs tomorrow then.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 29, 2017)

Good Ditto - BUT nobody can help her - unless she wants to help herself.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 3, 2018)

The inquest for this has concluded.  It appears he had Type 3c.  A very sad end after some troubled years for him.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Street-actor-Iain-Rogerson-died-overdose.html


----------



## Davein (Mar 3, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> The inquest for this has concluded.  It appears he had Type 3c.  A very sad end after some troubled years for him.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Street-actor-Iain-Rogerson-died-overdose.html


I read this the other day. It's always more poignant when it relates to our own illnesses. I was saddened that a talented actor could lose not only his vocation but also his livelihood (which would be challenging  in normal circumstances obtaining enough work)  simply because of memory problems and complications with diabetes and pancreatitis, at a relatively early age. He was discovered with an insulin syringe in his leg which lead to some suspicion of suicide. It of course could also imply that he was confused.
It states he was separated from his wife so I wonder what support he was given both by family or healthcare agencies, as it clearly took a while to spiral downwards.
We may be masters of our own destiny but we always need the help of others. Tragic that his life ended as it did.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 3, 2018)

In his case the pancreatitis is due to high alcohol consumption. He couldn’t remember his lines, probably due to Korsakoff’s, and as this has other effects such as apathy and indifference with little insight, his death may simply have been accidental. Who knows?


----------



## Drummer (Mar 5, 2018)

After a few weeks of taking Metformin and a statin I could no longer remember the songs I had been singing at the folk club.
Luckily I had begun to write them down, so I have been going through them one by one relearning them, but I still need to use the book to sing in public. It is a real shock to suddenly find what had been such a large part of my life was suddenly just gone.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 5, 2018)

Dave - that's what taking a statin did to my memory - I'd 'lose' words too though when in conversation or writing  - worst was me forgetting my sister's name in mid flight and literally about to rely Well Gill, I think whatever I said 'Well' then couldn't say Gill.  She just thought I was considering whatever her question had been that I was answering.  Awful.  Scary.

I decided to stop taking them for a month and see what happened - started getting better within 10 days and gradually got back to normal.  I'm not saying I never forget stuff, but not scary forgetting - just 'normal' forgetting of random stuff sometimes.


----------



## Davein (Mar 5, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Dave - that's what taking a statin did to my memory - I'd 'lose' words too though when in conversation or writing  - worst was me forgetting my sister's name in mid flight and literally about to rely Well Gill, I think whatever I said 'Well' then couldn't say Gill.  She just thought I was considering whatever her question had been that I was answering.  Awful.  Scary.
> 
> I decided to stop taking them for a month and see what happened - started getting better within 10 days and gradually got back to normal.  I'm not saying I never forget stuff, but not scary forgetting - just 'normal' forgetting of random stuff sometimes.


I've been forgetting names for a while now Penny.......err I mean Jenny, If I'm referring to a lady I just use the name Gertrude.......... and you are right it's scary and sometimes embarrassing
Usually my forgetfulness is when I'm in the company of people of my generation (baby boomers= the ones that have it all) so I think they understand as they can be forgetful as well. I just put it down to old age.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh I can still forget names Steve (!) - when it's 'family' I reel off a number of same-sex names, cos Pete's mum used to do that with all of us so Pete would get blah blah our John/Pete and John would get our P/J, his wife would get our Jenny/ Corinne/Sharon/Rebecca/*Vicky* - and when more great grandkids arrived (the first arrived rather early on, LOL) she mainly just avoided it!  (she managed Tim alright though - the only boy and 6 girls) You'd have been there all day.  If it's a real friend I sometimes have to say 'Oh - what's your flippin name?'

She was very good when I arrived on the scene, and only once called me the first wife's name to my face!


----------



## eggyg (Mar 5, 2018)

It’s a bit worrying when the coroner says “ I don’t even think this was an accident due to an overdose, I believe that this was a hypoglycaemic episode that he was seeking to treat and collapsed whilst doing so”. No diabetic would treat a hypo with insulin! And a coroner who thinks they would!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2018)

eggyg said:


> It’s a bit worrying when the coroner says “ I don’t even think this was an accident due to an overdose, I believe that this was a hypoglycaemic episode that he was seeking to treat and collapsed whilst doing so”. No diabetic would treat a hypo with insulin! And a coroner who thinks they would!


Oh dear


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 5, 2018)

Very bad ! Poor lad.


----------

